# Siam Paragon Bangkok Royal Orchid Paradise 2010



## s1214215 (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi Everyone

The Agricultural Extension Department and cooperating agencies are holding the 4th Siam Paragon Bangkok Royal Orchid Paradise 2010 on August 5-12 at Bangkok's Siam Paragon department store.

If you are in the region it is worth the visit. Sellers from Taiwan, Japan and local will be there.

Brett


----------



## s1214215 (Jul 18, 2010)

Some pics from last year. http://www.orchidboard.com/community/photography/24898-paragon-orchid-spectacular-bangkok.html

(Please dont use pictures without permission)


----------



## s1214215 (Jul 18, 2010)




----------



## rdlsreno (Jul 19, 2010)

Very nice! Kap Kun Ma Krap!

Ramon


----------



## NYEric (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanx for sharing. Please take photos for us. Wish i could send you some STF business cards to hand out.


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 19, 2010)

wowowowowowowow!!
thanks for posting!!!
love that Paph "tree"


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 19, 2010)

:drool: GEEEz those displays are unreal! The plants on the stands look like they could be an advertisement for a fertilizer!
Show us more please, I live too far away!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 19, 2010)

Interesting that everything is hanging!


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 19, 2010)

OHMYGAWD...!!!!! I LOVE the paph tower.... And those brassavola Little Stars/nodosa are to die for... :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 19, 2010)

Amazing displays! Please do post photos of the upcoming show.


----------



## s1214215 (Jul 19, 2010)

I will post pics for sure. 

Sellers I know to be coming, other than locals are Joy Orchids, TOGA, Yih-Cheng (Taiwan) and Suwada from Japan.

Brett


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 20, 2010)

Great pics !!!! Thanks!!! Jean


----------



## Damas (Jul 20, 2010)

Brett, I wish I could be there ! This looks so great.
I have sent you a PM, my little brother lives in Bangkok, and he is an orchid lover too. I am sure he'll be at this great event.


----------



## chrismende (Jul 24, 2010)

What a wonderful event! I certainly wish I could see it in person. Thanks so much for the images - the more pictures the better from this event!


----------



## s1214215 (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi everyone

Some additional info. There is another orchid show on in Bangkok from the 10th of August at the botanic garden opposite Jatujak Weekend Market. Not sure how long it goes, but I would think for the week.

Brett


----------



## s1214215 (Aug 1, 2010)

Date correction- The Paragon show ends on the 10th of Aug, not the 12th. And the new show opposite Jatujak Market is on from the 10th, not sure of the final day, but it went a week last year

A very last minute poster for the Paragon Show http://talk.edtguide.com/the-4th-siam-paragon-bangkok-royal-orchid-paradise-2010-พารากอน.html

Brett


----------



## s1214215 (Aug 11, 2010)

Here is a link to this years show. Some nice paphs there this year.

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17231

Brett


----------

